# Bowtie removal question



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

Just put a vinyl overlay on the bowtie...it's way cheaper then trying to paint them and looks just as good!!


----------



## jhockey81 (Jun 7, 2011)

WHITECO said:


> Just put a vinyl overlay on the bowtie...it's way cheaper then trying to paint them and looks just as good!!


Idk about that. I just put vinyl on my emblems and had no issue with the rear but the front came out to be a mess. The local maaco is painting them both black for me on Friday for fifty bucks total. Unless you really want the option to remove the decal I think painting them is the way to go. Can really save you from having an $11 wrinkled sticker. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## tehcor (Mar 30, 2011)

Take the rear off with some fishing line and goo be gone. theres a right up on here for it. the front is some clips. I personally painted mine too as the stickers just seem to be a waste to me. I did mine reversal of what others do. I painted the chrome and left inner gold. i took the rear off and the glue is a PITA...just be persistent with removing it. can put it back on with double sided tape from autozone or checkers. it has tabs that make sure its center too. the front i taped off completely and used newspaper everywhere else to make sure no overspray. no need to prep either minus wiping down with some soap and water. both came out perfect.


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

FYI rear bowtie on 2012 model is adhesive/punched into the trunk!!! You can't remove it without there being holes...ask me how I know


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

FieroItaliano85 said:


> FYI rear bowtie on 2012 model is adhesive/punched into the trunk!!! You can't remove it without there being holes...ask me how I know


same with 2011:wink:


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Lay a sheet of vinyl or cf over front bowtie. Then take hobby knife and cut bowtie out. Knife fits right in groove and turns out perfect


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

I just painted mine


----------



## RS LTZ (Jan 5, 2011)

If you get the vinyls from grafxwerks.com, just take your time and do it right and you wont have any problems. Mine turned out great, and only cost me $20, 15 mins and I didn't have to remove anything.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

cruzeman said:


> Lay a sheet of vinyl or cf over front bowtie. Then take hobby knife and cut bowtie out. Knife fits right in groove and turns out perfect


That's what I did, I used left overs from doing my dash- it looks great and was super easy!


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

That looks really nice. Motivated me to give it a try this weekend.


----------

